# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lạ mà quen sữa chua cacao xắt miếng

## hangnt

*Xắn từng miếng sữa chua dẻo có lẫn cacao cho lên miệng, rồi cứ thế cảm nhận vị sữa chua và bột cacao thơm thơm ngọt lịm tan dần trên đầu lưỡi, bạn sẽ trải nghiệm một cảm giác thật thú vị.*

Không phải là tiệm chuyên bán sữa chua, đây thực chất là một quán cà phê vỉa hè trên phố Hàng Nón. Khách đến đây phần đông cũng là lớp "trưởng bối " chứ không phải hệ 9X, 10X. Tuy nhiên, ngoài mấy đồ uống rất "già" như "đen, nâu, chanh, cam..." thì tại quán có một món khá "xì tin" mà lại rất được ưa chuộng. Đó là sữa chua ca cao.


Nghe cái tên cũng chẳng có gì đặc biệt, ai cũng có thể đoán ra công thức của nó rất đơn giản là sữa chua trộn với ca cao. Không sai, tuy nhiên điểm thú vị của nó là ở cách "set up" và cách thưởng thức.


Sữa chua quán này rất dẻo, dẻo đến mức họ có thể xắt ra thành từng "cục" vuông vắn. Mỗi một cốc sữa chua ca cao ở đây sẽ được "bố trí" như sau: 1 lớp đá nhỏ ở dưới cùng, tiếp đến là những "cục" sữa chua xốp dẻo, cuối cùng là bột cacao phủ bên trên. Cứ vài ba "cục" sữa chua người ta lại đổ thêm một lần bột cacao để bảo đảm tỉ lệ cacao và sữa chua không bị chênh lệch. Chủ quán này khá tâm lí và "xông xênh", phần bột ca cao ở trên cùng bao giờ cũng cho "rộng tay" nhất, đầy ắp miệng cốc, nhìn vừa hấp dẫn mà ăn thì càng ngon.


Món này khi thưởng thức, không phải bạn cứ cắm đầu cắm cổ trộn đều lên hay dầm "be bét" nhưng những món sữa chua biến tấu khác. Chủ quán cho lớp đá nhỏ ở dưới cùng cũng là có dụng ý như vậy. Không đơn giản để khách ăn thấy mát, thấy "đã" hơn đâu, mà còn để cung cấp đủ độ lạnh, bảo quản cho sữa chua không bị tan nhanh. Thế nên cách "măm" món này chuẩn nhất là bạn dùng thìa, xắn từng miếng sữa chua dẻo có lẫn cacao cho lên miệng, rồi cứ thế cảm nhận vị sữa chua và bột cacao thơm thơm ngọt lịm tan dần trên đầu lưỡi, rất thú vị.


Mùa thu thế này thưởng thức sữa chua cao cao là hợp nhất. Thời tiết mát mẻ, không lo sữa chua tan nhanh. Bạn có thể yên tâm nhâm nhi sữa chua tới tận đáy cốc thì may ra mới phải dùng đến chiếc ống mút.

Giá của mỗi cốc sữa chua cacao là 20.000 đồng/cốc, hoàn toàn hợp lí để bạn giải khát hoặc giải ngấy sau khi vừa đi "đánh chén" ở một món ngon nào đó trên khu phố cổ.

_Địa chỉ: 80 Hàng Nón, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._


Cùng xem các quán ăn ở Hà Nội

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ngọc thế  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn như kem hóa ra lại là sữa chua, ko biết mùi vị thế nào nhỉ

----------

